# Cavs @ Heat | Game #55 | February 25th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 55*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(32-23) VS* *Miami Heat** (26-28)*

_*Sunday, February 25th, 2007*_
*Time:* 12:30pm PT, 3:30pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *American Airlines Arena*, Miami, Florida

*HEAD COACHES*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well this game has lost a lot's of it's luster with Wade being hurt. On the other hand, I can just see the Cavs coming out flat not respecting Miami and getting in trouble


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ive been so depressed since i heard Wade got hurt i dont think ill be able to wacth a Heat game in a while


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I could easily see this as a loss, i'd almost rather play the Heat with Wade since you know Lebron would be focused. We will prob build a nice lead, blow it in typical Cavs fashion, and go down to the wire.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> ive been so depressed since i heard Wade got hurt i dont think ill be able to wacth a Heat game in a while


I feel you. if such a vital part of my team (ie. LBJ) had gotten seriously hurt, I would be pretty down as well. If the rehabing goes well, perhaps he will be able to come back for the playoffs.

As far as today's game, it won't be easy, far from it. If we keep on direspecting the "lesser talented" teams (such as the Heat - Wade, arguably), we will not win this game, or any game for that matter. We have to come out focused, not get ourselves into foul trouble, and limit Miami's runs as much as possible. 


- IF Mr. Glass decides to take smarter shots, maybe, just maybe he'll avoid another amazing 6-20 night.

- IF Lebron goes into attack mode, nobody on that team will be able to stop him, even Shaq. Somehow, I have a feeling he'll settle mostly for jumpshots...I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Preview*

*Preview*​


> Dwyane Wade got the better of LeBron James at the start of February, but the tables turned eight days later. The rubber match between the fourth-year superstars might not happen this season.
> 
> With Wade's return in serious doubt, the Heat will continue making adjustments without the player who led them to a title as they face James and the Cavaliers for the third time this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good start so far


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Do these announcers know anything about the Cavs? There's only been 2 games since the All-Star break


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good to see Z back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need to put this team away letting Miami hang around


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We really miss Pavs. Depending on Hughes is real frustrating


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Really bad lineup on hte court right now. 3 30 year old+ players


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley, Snow, and Marshall toghther ughh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get Gibson in there at SG with Snow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wesley looks awful as expected. I really wish he didn't play at all


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This Wesley + Snow backcourt is the worst in the NBA. Not going to work


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Where is Pavs? Is he still sick? Can't believe him and DJ are both still out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is our offense so bad?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So Pavs must really be sick...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't believe he's playing Wesley to be frank


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike Brown is a glacier in terms of realizing bad lineups


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Sasha our second best player because this team sucks w/o him?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our offense is crazy. We throw an entry pass, and Eric Snow who SHOULD know the offense, is down standing next to Verejao on the block in his way, creating an easy triple team on the post.

An offensive coordinator could be 10+ wins per year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

23 points? this is embarrasing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice dribble drive by Boobie


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow Gibson explosive. We should really run some plays for the dude.

3 straight FT's missed. These announcers are FREAKIN terrible - no comment on the FT's?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> 23 points? this is embarrasing


With scorers like LBJ, Gooden, Hughes, Gibson, Z..makes no sense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to get Gooden in the flow, he's having another horrible game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes is a chucker not a scorer :wink:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Run some play for Boobie for heaven's sake. Instead we run plays for the most inefficient guard in the league in Hughes who gets his *** blocked or takes a bad jumper.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie needs more shots. Give him the jumpers Hughes fires up he'd be putting up 20 points.

Run some sets for Boobie!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ROFL: we think alike


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another game Lebron sleep walks through. Maybe he's going to be the next Vince Carter?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't believe we're getting clowned by the Heat without Wade on Nat'l television. This team is so frustrating


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ft's are killing us again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why do you foul Haslem in the post before he gets the ball? That's just stupid


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow how many passes did Hughes miss on that possession? He missed Bron on the oop. He missed Gibson open for 3. I mean...is he blind?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Wow how many passes did Hughes miss on that possession? He missed Bron on the oop. He missed Gibson open for 3. I mean...is he blind?


That's why he failed at playing PG over and over again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

33 points? This is pathetic


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God I hate Larry Hughes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes = horrible shot selection


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

who is boobie??? Gibson?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does it seem like the Cavs are just going through the motions. Where is the effort and intensity


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jeez shrink that picture down: slowing down my load time :wink:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I almost wish Hughes get hurts again so we can just move Sasha into the starting lineup. Watching this team without Pavs is making me want to puke - so boring


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you Jason Williams for keeping us in this game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry Hughes makes me miss Ricky Davis. At least Ricky could go to the basket.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Ugly uniforms, ugly game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> Ugly uniforms, ugly game.


Yeah those orange uniforms should be banned.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Larry Hughes should be banned from making so much money


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is anyone else loading up a wierd screen right now?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ABC's broadcast just blows compared to TNT


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's a stupid charge call: the pass is made already


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can anyone but Lebron make an easy shot on this team? We brick the most easy shots in the league


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God dammit wtf do you take that dman freakin ******* Hughes? Piss me off ***************kjfha;kdfha;d


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

10 missed FT's for the Cavs: ridiculous - this would be a difference btw a blowout and close game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ugh oh........down goes LeBron. turned his ankle


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall has blown some wide open looks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs better come out to play in the 4th qtr. You CANT LOSE THIS GAME. 

Pathetic display by us so far.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

10-21 from the FT line so far today


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

alright, this is usually when I say Wade takes over


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

only Kapono could make Z look like he got up to block a shot...lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You call a TO and don't make any lineup changes?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes is just pathetic


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike Brown has to be the worst offensive coach in the NBA


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're not going to only lose we're going to get blownout lovely


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team is just so mediocre


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes has 14 points on 15 shots: 60 million+ for this?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Larry Hughes is killing this team


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

can someone please explain to me a good reason why we made the right move in not trading for bibby


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Larry Hughes is killing this team


How many sub 40% shooting games can the dude have in a row? He's not even a good role player


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow...that might have been the softest foul in the history of basketball...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Heat deserve the win. They're playing with WAY more effort. 

This Cavs team is so predictable in their approach to games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If Mike Brown blames this loss on defense he needs to be fired immediately.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Larry making Hug(h)e(s) plays....for the Heat!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron a solid game but no one else showed up. Amazing the WIDE OPEN shots Marshall, DJ, and Hughes brick.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice shot selection LeBron! Like I said, don't overlook the Heat!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron a solid game but no one else showed up. Amazing the WIDE OPEN shots Marshall, DJ, and Hughes brick.


It's like no one outside of Lebron, Gibson or Sasha can hit a makeable shot on this team.

pathetic effort. I really hope we can dump Hughes this offseason


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We are not good, or fun to watch anymore. Dan Gibson is starting just for show, he brings it up passes it off goes to the corner. I watched the entire last 10min of the OSU vs Wisc. game, these Cavaliers need to sit back and evaluate themselves and find some desire and heart before the playoffs roll around.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The worse halfcourt offense in the league. Can't really blame Mike Brown when the damn shooters can't even it there wide open jumpshots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boy we could easily drop our next 5 games:

02/27 NOK 7:00pm
03/01 @DAL 8:00pm
03/03 TOR 7:30pm
03/05 HOU 7:00pm
03/07 @DET 7:30pm


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Pav comes back I like our chances. But yeah it's a good shot to test where we are at. None of those games are back to back.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't know how much more of this season I can handle.

As if Mike Brown's crazy lineups, Hughes sucking, Lebron not going full bore, Gooden's brainlessness aren't enough, this team is painful to watch. If I wasn't a Cavs fan I'd make sure I'd avoid a Cleveland game as much as possible. We're turning into those Knicks, Cleveland teams of the 90's. This team has freakin Lebron James for heaven's sake.

That's the thing with Sasha even when he misses, he attacks the basket. I like watching the dude, I like watching Gibson and AV, I like watching Lebron but after that I don't like watching this team on the whole


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I don't know how much more of this season I can handle.
> 
> As if Mike Brown's crazy lineups, Hughes sucking, Lebron not going full bore, Gooden's brainlessness aren't enough, this team is painful to watch. If I wasn't a Cavs fan I'd make sure I'd avoid a Cleveland game as much as possible. We're turning into those Knicks, Cleveland teams of the 90's. This team has freakin Lebron James for heaven's sake.
> 
> That's the thing with Sasha even when he misses, he attacks the basket. I like watching the dude, I like watching Gibson and AV, I like watching Lebron but after that I don't like watching this team on the whole


I agree, even before Lebron with Ricky/Miles/Smush we were terrible but somewhat fun to watch at times. I even sit around every sunday and watch the Browns get pounded in, and I don't think its as annoying as watching the Cavaliers play.

I think its because we know the Cavs should be good, and underachieve, while we know what to expect with the Browns, but they at least put up a good effort week in and week out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> I think its because we know the Cavs should be good, and underachieve, while we know what to expect with the Browns, but they at least put up a good effort week in and week out.


100% Agree. What's sad is we all keep tuning in following this team's embarrassing play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think expectations are as big as an issue as the team just plain being boring and annoying to watch.

I watched every Cavs game last year, and they were all exciting in their own way. I felt privilidged to have gotten to see them all. This year I've clicked off of at least 5-10 games and just waited for the box score.

I mean. The Team does nothing on offense but hold the ball and chuck up bad shots. They play good defense, but they aren't the best defensive team in the league, so it's hardly like the Spurs a few years ago where you could still enjoy the defense. Heck even then, the rest of the league was slo-mo.

We're riding in a slow car, while the rest of the league is having fun running all over the race track. And it sucks. There is no team in the NBA that is more boring to watch right now. Even Houston is fun to watch these days. And I never thought I'd say that about a Van Gundy coached team.

Isn't there something to be said about putting an entertaining product on the floor? It is sports entertainment.

We all know that you don't have to be boring to win. The Suns and Mavs don't. So why does Mike Brown think so? And why can't our players make basic offensive plays? It's hard sometimes to tell who to blame the possessions we get sometimes.

The Cavs must be Taco Bell's favorite NBA team. The crowd NEVER gets a chalupa.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> he Cavaliers' official motto is ``All for one, one for all.'' Catchy. Their team credo is: ``Defense wins championships.'' Gritty.
> As for the cliche that applies to reality, how about: ``You can't win if you don't score.'' Painfully true.
> Enough evidence has been displayed through 56 games to prove the Cavs can play good defense. But long periods of offensive ineptness have held, are holding, and very likely will continue to hold them back. What happened Sunday afternoon at AmericanAirlines Arena was only the latest exhibit and, as a result, the latest loss.
> Using an effective game plan without Dwyane Wade and pinching the Cavs' weaknesses, the Miami Heat took an 86-81 victory, their ninth consecutive win over the Cavs in South Florida.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16785862.htm


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Are we the worst team with a winning record in the NBA ?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Are we the worst team with a winning record in the NBA ?


I'd argue that you should be better on most nights than Indiana or Toronto, that's questionable though.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Are we the worst team with a winning record in the NBA ?


Not if Sasha is healthy and playing like he has. That's a big caveat as that's a lot to expect from a guy who just put his first consistent of really good ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Are we the worst team with a winning record in the NBA ?


Yes.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> I agree, even before Lebron with Ricky/Miles/Smush we were terrible but somewhat fun to watch at times. I even sit around every sunday and watch the Browns get pounded in, and I don't think its as annoying as watching the Cavaliers play.
> 
> I think its because we know the Cavs should be good, and underachieve, while we know what to expect with the Browns, but they at least put up a good effort week in and week out.



I disagree, i have been sitting by reading along this season and yet to make a post becuase like every season this message board is a roller coaster ride. 2 weeks ago we are a great team, now one loss to the heat and we are awful and our season might be done. We aren't a championship caliber team yet and the expectations are higher than neccesary. 

Only 4 other teams allow less points than we do. Offense is not what will win us games, and with Mike Brown you know thats true. We also have the 7th best margin of victory in the league. So what if we only score 95 points a game if we only allow 93 then i'm fine with that.

I'm confident with our record and standing in the playoffs right now, we aren't gonna get the 1 seed but that doesnt mean we won't win a playoff series. Hell, we weren't supposed to win 3 games against Detriot last year. So as i stated above we aren't a top 3 team in the league right now, but we are not the worst team in the playoffs at this point either.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Morongk22 said:


> but we are not the worst team in the playoffs at this point either.


Thats your opinion, thats why I asked are we the worst team with a winning record, and the majority seem to agree or think "if this" "if that" we are not.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

> Then, afterward in the bowels of whatever arena, the following will occur: Cavs coach Mike Brown will refuse to place blame on any one or two players, saying he's got to view the film. LeBron James, having done his part offensively, will say the team took good shots but they didn't fall. The opposing coach will extoll his team's defense.
> ``I've got to go back and watch the tape,'' Brown said. ``I don't think we were pressed against the shot clock. If we were, it was because we were standing and watching.''
> ``We gave ourselves enough good shots to get back into the game. We had a lot of open looks that just did not go down,'' said James, who had 29 points and seven assists.
> ``We played one of the best defensive games of the year,'' Heat coach Pat Riley said.


Did anyone else find this as monumentally depressing as I did?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It figures that I leave the country for the weekend and I get to come back to watch *this*. I had this one penciled in for a win after Dwyane's injury. Evidently, so did the Cavs. 

It's becoming clear that we simply do not execute on offense well enough to survive in the playoffs. Do you realize how easy it will be for other coaches to gameplan against us over the course of a 7 game series? We'll have games where we score 50 points. 

I keep waiting for someone on this team to man up. When is Mike Brown going to get in LBJ's face? When is LBJ going to stop saying that shots just didn't go down? When is Larry Hughes going to get a sex change operation so he can join the rest of the men on the basketball court? It's getting very redundant at this point.

Unfortunately, the only way I can see us getting out of this mental funk is a major personnel change. I just can't think of any other way to get this team to get their heads into the game. And (in my opinion) unfortunately, it will probably have to be Mike Brown that goes. I've always liked him, but I know he's one of the most flawed coaches in the league. He's just not getting it done in any area outside of team defense. And that's just not good enough to become a great team. Man, what I would do to get Avery Johnson on the sidelines here. Someone who isn't afraid to kick some ***. I hate Larry Brown, but he's the same way. 

Nobody on our team wants to take responsibility for anything.

Also, we may eventually just have to cut our losses with Larry. Maybe we can find someone willing to take a chance with a couple of expiring contracts in a few years. Of course, this will only work if Isiah is still GM at the time, but there's still hope.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm sorry, but you're not a great team when your offense depends largely on Sasha Pavlovic, even if he's playing better in the last month or so.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm sorry, but you're not a great team when your offense depends largely on Sasha Pavlovic, even if he's playing better in the last month or so.


We weren't a great team even before we depended on his offense.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm sorry, but you're not a great team when your offense depends largely on Sasha Pavlovic, even if he's playing better in the last month or so.


I'd say you depend on Jason Kapono to have a good game for you guys to play well as an offense. And I'd compare JK and Sasha as having the same effect on each teams success.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> I'd say you depend on Jason Kapono to have a good game for you guys to play well as an offense. And I'd compare JK and Sasha as having the same effect on each teams success.


True, but then again this Heat team isn't a great team, either.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> I'd say you depend on Jason Kapono to have a good game for you guys to play well as an offense. And I'd compare JK and Sasha as having the same effect on each teams success.





Brandname said:


> True, but then again this Heat team isn't a great team, either.


Kapono is a big piece of our offense NOW, and part of this season b/c we have been injured all year long. We're yet to have our starting 5 intact for ONE game this year. It won't happen anytime soon or possibly at all now that Wade is hurt. 

Even without Wade, we can lose Kapono's offense, and we have guys who can score behind him. I don't think the Cavs have that depth.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Kapono is a big piece of our offense NOW, and part of this season b/c we have been injured all year long. We're yet to have our starting 5 intact for ONE game this year. It won't happen anytime soon or possibly at all now that Wade is hurt.
> 
> Even without Wade, we can lose Kapono's offense, and we have guys who can score behind him. I don't think the Cavs have that depth.


I actually think Larry Hughes manages to *provide *negative depth. Somehow.


----------

